# Phishing problem



## archieboy123 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi, I need help with my iPhone phishing problem, it started when an old friend sent a link in messenger, it looked suspicious but I clicked on it anyway. Ever since then my phone is behaving strangely. I entered my password on the fake Facebook website.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

archieboy123 said:


> I entered my password on the fake Facebook website.


What do you mean by that ?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Has a thread here >
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/phishing-problem.1270210/#post-9854685


----------



## archieboy123 (Jul 15, 2021)

So the hacker hacked my friend's Facebook account and he send me a link that say sth like "is that you in this photo...". I clicked on it, it brought me to another page that requires me to enter my email and password, and I entered my password. it looks exactly like a Facebook login page. Does that clarify?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I understand what that means now. 
If that phish only attempted to get your Facebook credential and you didn't give out anything important then it is ok then.


archieboy123 said:


> Ever since then my phone is behaving strangely


Give us example of what strange things it did.


----------



## archieboy123 (Jul 15, 2021)

Well, I think my entire phone is affected, and that's for all the apps I used. 

For example
1. On Instagarm, sometimes it shows new accounts that I followed, but I wasn't the one who follow new accounts. 

2.Sometimes I can't type the letter "a" on my keyboard.

3. Sometimes there's a noticeable lag on my phone, but other times it run smoothly. 

4.I can tell that The audio quality would sound worse than it normally should or the volume is low even when I put it on max on the volume bar, the display sometimes is not as vivid as it normally should. Strangely, there would be times, when the display or sound quality return back to normal, but it only last for a short period of time. 

I went to a phone shop repair, and they say I should reset all password and do a hard reset on my devices. But it didn't work, and it could be that I did sth wrong like not resetting all password or I haven't reset my computer. I only resetted my iPhone. 

I can tell even my PC is affected, and my parents phone, my uncle's phone, my roomate's phone. My roommate told me that his phone would turn on flashlight by itself, this same thing happened to me.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Ask if your parents and uncle received a link from you in messenger.


----------



## archieboy123 (Jul 15, 2021)

lunarlander said:


> Ask if your parents and uncle received a link from you in messenger.


I only have my father on messenger and he said no.


----------



## archieboy123 (Jul 15, 2021)

I usually contact using What's App with both my parents and uncle.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

If you entered your Facebook log in details then the hacker can use these to log in as you. Have you changed your Facebook password & turned on 2-step authentication?
If you use the same log in details on other apps then the hacker also has access to these, this may explain why you’re shown as following new account when you haven’t. I would also change the password for those accounts & turn on 2-step authentication.

Have you tried force restarting the iPhone to see if this clears the problems up?
Unless others clicked on a phishing link sent from your phone then their problem can’t be the same. If you’re all sharing the same wifi router then I would suspect this has been hacked.


----------



## archieboy123 (Jul 15, 2021)

archieboy123 said:


> I think I changed all the passwords, but I am unsure because I rely on using unroll.me, clean fox, Clean email, and "leave me alone" tools to see what accounts I have and they may not show all my accounts I used. However, I did spend a lot of time checking all accounts that I have on both emails to double-check, but there could be some accounts I did not change because it is deleted. I also use a PW manager.
> 
> I used 2-step authentication for all accounts and deleted unnecessary accounts. I reset my phone right after I changed all my PW but my phone is still infected.
> 
> So would you say that the hackers were able to hack my router through messenger? I only restarted the router.


I apologize if there is some confusion, English is my second language


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

https://sectigostore.com/blog/how-to-tell-if-someone-hacked-your-router-how-to-fix-a-hacked-router/
If you are experiencing any of the indications of infection then I would reset the router.
If you had inadvertently installed somethin on your PC then this could've allowed access.

If you are using the password manager to create unique passwords for each account & they are 15-20 character's in length then you should be OK.
If you disconnect the phone from wifi & use a cellular connection is the phone still slow?
What's the model of iPhone? Is the iOS up to date?


----------



## archieboy123 (Jul 15, 2021)

When I say infection, I meant things that I said earlier, like computer audio quality goes bad, so does it mean that my pc is infected? I have not install anything on pc that has a virus. I tried using different types of anti scans and I also try to go to safe mode on my pc and delete temporary files.

I use an iPhone x with the latest ios update. I have turned off cellular and wifi and there's no difference. Others won't be able to able to see a significant difference unless if they pay very close attention to the phone, I use my phone all the time and there's just a feeling that my phone is not smooth because I remember how my phone feel before I was phished. I have brought it to the phone repair shop a while ago, and I told the person that my phone and computer are acting strangely, I said that when I watch Netflix or any other website that has video, it sometimes would resume the video by itself after I pause it. he told me it is phishing that caused it.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Phishing wouldn’t cause those problems, besides iDevices cannot be infected unless jailbroken. A phishing attack usually is done via email or text purporting to come from a genuine company & is done to obtain your log in details so they can lock you out of those accounts then ask for money to get it back or to sell your details to others.
The audio quality could mean the driver requires updating or reinstalling or the speakers are going bad.
Is the audio the same if you plug in headphones?


----------



## archieboy123 (Jul 15, 2021)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Phishing wouldn't cause those problems, besides iDevices cannot be infected unless jailbroken. A phishing attack usually is done via email or text purporting to come from a genuine company & is done to obtain your log in details so they can lock you out of those accounts then ask for money to get it back or to sell your details to others.
> The audio quality could mean the driver requires updating or reinstalling or the speakers are going bad.
> Is the audio the same if you plug in headphones?


So what about the problem with when I watch videos like Youtube, it resumes by itself, also sometime sometimes the transcript will changed to a different language, sometimes it could be Korean, or Indian.
Another thing,my pc would sometimes has volume turned low, other times it gets louder. But I did not touch the volume mixer.

No, the headphone audio quality is exactly what happened on my speaker, I tried both Bluetooth and cable on my Sony headphones


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Did you purchase the iPhone from Apple or a third party? If a third party then it may be jailbroken.
I would reset the phone back to factory default (which will remove all your files etc) & then reinstall the iOS via iTunes.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> iDevices cannot be infected unless jailbroken.


See this site about the stalking software they sell: Retina-X Studios, LLC - Monitoring Software for Computer, tablet and Mobile Phone Activity (retinax.com)


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> See this site about the stalking software they sell: Retina-X Studios, LLC - Monitoring Software for Computer, tablet and Mobile Phone Activity (retinax.com)


Unless their programs are on the App Store for iDevices then they cannot be installed on iPhones unless jailbroken. It also states their iOS versions have been discontinued.
It seems the site itself has been hacked.


----------



## archieboy123 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi, I do believe that the router maybe have been hacked, however, the problems that I have now are brand new right after the day I was hacked or phishing, or whatever term to describe it. I have switched to a different location, the wifi is not mine where I used to live and now my network provider is Bell (Canada). To add, I have changed my Facebook PW yesterday, deleted all apps connected to FB. I ran a SpyHunter 5 program where I have to wait 48 hours to remove the malware, but nothing really worked. I bought my iPhone x directly from Apple and reset the phone a couple of times already. On Instagram, someone is probably remote controlling my Instagram acc and following other accounts, on my Gmail, I saw a new website that I subscribe to, though it subscribed to a website very rarely so is hard to detect that I followed it in the first place.


----------

